# Test your GCSE Skills.



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Test your knowledge. Do you think you would pass a modern day GCSE. This is a test on the BBC.

Post your score and be honest. I got 8/10.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-45262501


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

9/10 I guessed the motorway question (right) and got the last question wrong.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep 9/10 by guessing one or two.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I got 10/10...............................................the second time round.




Had no idea on the gearing system which is way beyond my arty farty education but made a good guess on the periodic table so only 9


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

9/10. I got the sport for the introvert wrong, though I'd be willing to make a case that there are two possible correct answers. Naturally.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Revise said:


> Do you think you would pass a modern day GCSE.


I understand from my local school facebook page that a pass is grade 4 to 9. Has anyone any idea what this translates to as a pass mark i.e what is the percentage for a grade 4 etc?


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Looking at this on the bbc any grade above 4 is classed as a pass.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-44125336


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a pass ?

https://www.tes.com/news/gcse-results-2017-exam-boards-defend-maths-paper-where-18-cent-equals-pass


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

rayc said:


> I understand from my local school facebook page that a pass is grade 4 to 9. Has anyone any idea what this translates to as a pass mark i.e what is the percentage for a grade 4 etc?


Really depends on the grade boundaries that are set by the experts in the subject and vary subject to subject and year on year.

https://qualifications.pearson.com/...ification/understanding-marks-and-grades.html

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

10/10 first time round but some of those questions are ludicrous.....


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> I understand from my local school facebook page that a pass is grade 4 to 9. Has anyone any idea what this translates to as a pass mark i.e what is the percentage for a grade 4 etc?


depends on the subject as they all differ....

Interestingly it was admitted today that the grade boundaries are shifted so the same number of each grade are produced than last year....

IMO that has always happened - in GCSE Biology sometimes you needed 85%+ to get the A* sometimes on 75% for the same grade but each year about the same % of entrants would gain the same grades.....

Or "We will adjust the boundaries to suit ourselves":surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How can 4 be a pass? Thats bonkers.

7/10 for me but a couple were guesses. Question 2 about encryption isn't strictly correct. Encryption isnt just for sending data down networks its used on local storage as well so the answer could easily have also been saving data on a protected hard drive which was an option. Then again having spoke to ICT people in education Im not surprised.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I also got the encryption question wrong along with the foreign language. (plus a guess on another question but I got this one correct) 

In school I was great at doing tests in class, but come to sitting in the hall with 100's of other people I clammed up and got very poor results in all tests and my only decent grade was in Maths.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

8/10

Always had an problem with periods and the fungi fecked me up. :-D

Terry

Also have my hands full in Spain with our 10 year grandson doing 11+ AQE test papers, what joy !


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Revise said:


> I also got the encryption question wrong along with the foreign language. (plus a guess on another question but I got this one correct)
> 
> In school I was great at doing tests in class, but come to sitting in the hall with 100's of other people I clammed up and got very poor results in all tests and my only decent grade was in Maths.


Nerves can be very debilitating, I recall interviewing what was on paper, and through personal knowledge, undoubtedly the best candidate for a team leader position, I stopped the interview twice and sent him for some fresh air, all to no avail he crashed and burned unfortunately due to nerves.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Was hopeless at exams. Mainly because I never did much work and certainly hardly revised. I had to go back to college to get the required O Levels just to be allowed to study IT. Academia just wasnt my thing but I loved college for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's called 'listening' Barry. I keep telling my wife she has two ears and one mouth to do twice as much listening than talking but it's like banging my head against some old wall in Israel.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> It's called 'listening' Barry. I keep telling my wife she has two ears and one mouth to do twice as much listening than talking but it's like banging my head against some old wall in Israel.
> 
> Ray.


Just an idle thought.......

if she has two ears then surely they only need to do HALF the work of one mouth? >

I will let you tell her that......

While you duck rapidly......

You can blame it on me and my understanding of matematiks mfemafs sums.....:grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I didn't even open the link as I "knew" it would cause me a panic attack! Respect for all of you though


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

10/10 but agree the IT one could also have been to disk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got half way through a Test Your IQ site and had to give up cos dinner was served. Took 20 mins to get no where.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

9/10.

Don't think I ever knew the chemistry answer!


----------

